# Most accurate 230gr FMJ .45 ACP Loads



## J-cat

Hi,

I'm new here and want to share my most accurate 230gr FMJ load for the 45 ACP:

Sierra 230gr FMJ
5 grs Bulleye
FC-150
1.260" OAL

This load shoots teeny groups <1" at 50 feet from tight 1911's. Can you all share you favorite loads for this combo?


----------



## TOF

J-cat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and want to share my most accurate 230gr FMJ load for the 45 ACP:
> 
> Sierra 230gr FMJ
> 5 grs Bulleye
> FC-150
> 1.260" OAL
> 
> This load shoots teeny groups <1" at 50 feet from tight 1911's. Can you all share you favorite loads for this combo?


6.2 Grains Vihta Vuori N340 with Zero, Winchester or Montana Gold 230Gr. JHP or FMJ consistantly yields sub 1" 5 shot groups at 15 yds. Some near one hole groups. All from a stable table and sand bags. Winchester Primer.

Edit: Almost forgot: From loose as a goose Glock 21 and M&P45.

tumbleweed


----------



## Bisley

My Springfield Loaded likes something similar:

Hornady XTP 230 gr. over 4.9 gr. of Bullseye with a slightly shortened OAL of 1.185. This is a truncated cone bullet that I actually bought as a Midway blem (back before the election panic), and it feeds better with the shortened OAL.


----------

